# Pressure canning with half gallon jars?



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone pressure canned in half gallon jars?
I want to do some small potatoes in half gallon jars to be used for butter parsley potatoes for my family of 8. 
Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The half gallon (2 quart) jars are not approved for canning anything except high acid juices and then only in a BWB. Even the manufacturer of these large jars do not recommend them for canning but for dry storage only. 

There are no tested/approved processing times for them so it would just be a guess and given the size of them and the dangerous density that would result from filling them with potatoes would require such a long pressure canning time that you'd probably end up with little more than mashed potatoes and no guarantee they would be safe to eat.

There is a long discussion about using them here from sometime last week if you wish to read it.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

You know, this might be a good enough reason to build that root cellar you've always wanted.

Besides the big, grand, expensive ones, there are little makeshift ones involving burying trash cans in straw, hilling them below the frost line, etc. Or even creating an insulated bin in the corner of the basement. With eight in your family, you could put in a winter's worth in a couple different places, just in case one spot doesn't work out.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

agreed...not safe...
You need the jar to fit the job. If you cant do a root cellar, can you dehydrate?? Potatoes come out lovely.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I dehydrated a ton of potatoes last year! At least 200 pounds...maybe more!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Pam6 said:


> I dehydrated a ton of potatoes last year! At least 200 pounds...maybe more!


Would you be so kind as to describe the process? 

Thanks


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

A little old lady just gave us 16 half gallon jars that she's had since the 30's, she said she canned juice in them...holy cow, can you imagine trying to find a BWB tall enough?!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I went to a garage sale today because they advertised canning jars. I had found the ad on craigslist and emailed them. The lady told me they were wire bail jars and she wanted .25 each. So maybe 5 miles from me, so not that far, and I was curious. 
When I got there, all I saw was a box with 6 old jars next to the fence with a FREE sign. 
As I wandered, the older lady asked what I might be looking for. I replied I had come for the canning jars but only saw the one box. Next thing I know, the other lady says the rest are in the cellar. I told her I was interested in any amount they had, whether a few or many. She said to give her a few minutes. She brought up 4 boxes full. My guess is about 50 jars. My jaw dropped when I saw the 1/2 gallons ones. There was 8 of them. I have never had any of these before, but after reading about them on here, I was determined to buy a box of them to try them out. I asked her what did I owe her for the jars and my jaw dropped again. She said FREE. Trust me, the jars went on the back of my truck in a very few minutes. 
I am thinking of using the big jars for dry storage items. The only thing I would even attempt in them might be grape juice. I seriously doubt though, I have a kettle big enough to water bath them in. 

To actually answer your question though......I have pressure canned pototoes in quart jars and have done well with that. So with your big family, just pull 2 quarts out to use. 
I don't think the quality of the pototoes would be good done, in a 1/2 gallon.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I want to know about dehydrating potatoes too!

Cathy


----------

